# [H] Large GK Army [W] $$ [USA]



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

So I've finally come to the conclusion that I just don't have time in my life to play 40k as much as I would like and thus only really need one army. Unfortunately for my Grey Knights, my Tyranids have always held first place in my heart, as shown by the fact quite a bit of the GK's aren't even assembled yet. So, I'm selling them off for about 35% off MSRP. I might be willing to bargain a bit, but so many of these are NIB, NOS, and/or pewter casts of the newer models, I won't be bargaining very much. So here is what I have: 

*NIB/NOS*[/u]: 

-Castellan Crowe (Finecast) 

-Inquisitor Coteaz (one finecast NIB, one pewter built, your choice) 

-1 Ven. Dread 

-1 Landraider 

-1 Stormraven 

-1 Rhino 

-2 Razorbacks 

-25 Power Armor GK's 

-5 Paladins 

-2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths (pewter) 

-1 Crusader (pewter) 

*Partially Built*: 

-1 Ven. Dread (ready for magnetizing) 

-1 Dreadknight (already magnetized hands and have extra arm mount for all weapons to be magnetized) 

-Stormraven (left partially assembled to paint inside before finishing) 

*Built*: 

-Lord Draigo (pewter, primed black) 

-Brother-Captain Stern (pewter) 

-1 Terminator Librarian (pewter) 

-1 FW Inquisitor Solomon Lok (resin) 

-1 Inquisitor (pewter, well painted) 

-15 Paladins (primed black, one painted)(8 halberds, 2 force swords, 3 Daemon hammers, 2 Brotherhood Banners, w/ 3 Psilencers) 

-10 older Terminators (pewter, primed white w/ slight teal additions)(6 halberds, 4 force swords, 4 psycannons) 

-1 Techmarine (pewter) 

-1 Servitor w/ mechanical claw (pewter) 

-5 Servo-skulls (pewter) 

-5 Crusaders (pewter) 

-12 Death Cult Assassins (pewter, 4 bare, 6 primed black, 2 painted) 

-1 each of 4 specialty assassins (all pewter, Eversor primed black) 

-9 psykers (pewter) 

-2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths (pewter) 

-3 Acolytes (pewter, 2 primed black) 

-1 Mystic (pewter) 

-1 Inqu. Chimera 

-1 Landraider (well painted) 

-Grey Knights Codex 

All told, that comes out to about $1000 + shipping. I'll try to get pictures of the painted models when I get back home, but most of the army is bare or primed black. Feel free to respond here or PM me with any questions. Thanks!


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

How much for 10 power armoured GKs with two psycannons?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it possible to just have the codex?


----------

